# Residential Plowing



## wbalderaz (Dec 23, 2003)

I have a 500 ft gravel drive in rural central ohio. We don't often get a lot of snow, but when we do, I need a reliable system of clearing the drive.

I have access to a 5HP Craftsman snow thrower. I also have a 12.5 HP lawn tractor (no snow blade) and a 4WD 96 tacoma (again, no blade). What is my best option. I don't have $$ to spend on a serious plow. I did find a "residential" plow for $500 at

http://www.countryhomeproducts.com/...p1Name=WinterProducts&Name=AutoPlow&BC=0:Home|1:SeasonalNavGroup|3:WinterProducts&LinkType=3

or just try http://www.countryhomeproducts.com

My suspicion is that this is junk. At the same time, I will probably only need to plow 4-5 times a winter, so maybe it could get me by? Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

I would say forget the snowthrower on the gravel unless you want to dodge rocks and beat the thing into the ground. Most lawn tractors I've seen get stuck pretty easy unless it's only 1-2 inches. How about a used name brand?


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wbalderaz _
> *My suspicion is that this is junk. At the same time, I will probably only need to plow 4-5 times a winter, so maybe it could get me by? Any advice is much appreciated. *


I think your suspicion is correct. Looks like a real waste of $400 to me. If you will only need to plow 4-5 times a year why not hire someone to do it. $30X5=$150 per year. I don't think that you would get two years out of that silly $400 plow and with someone else doing it you could stay in where it is warm. People up here buy those $1000 snow blowers and then a few years later sell them for $300. I don't know why they don't just hire someone to remove the snow but then like I am one to talk with my old plow for my little driveway.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

a 500' drive will be a little more then $30 more like $100 so $100x5 a year = your budget


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate's Plowing _
> *a 500' drive will be a little more than $30 more like $100 *


Whoops. I thought most people on here were saying they charge around $30 for residential drives. That must be the 30' driveways.


----------



## kyot (Dec 6, 2003)

$100 for a driveway? Where do you live? I'm coming down!! 

Second thought, I need a clear conscience to sleep at night.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Lowballers will do a 500ft. drive for $30.00.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

If it's straight and flat, $100 seems high to me (but $30 is too low). If it has hills and curves, then it's gonna take longer, and the contractor should be properly compensated.

jp


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

How about a Homesteader. Whatever you do though don't mention a sno-bear they apparently are not built with the slightest amount of quality or toughness.


----------

